# My custom chaveta



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Since I've made a modest foray into the realm of rolling my own cigars (and I'm getting better!), a friend of mine who is a knife-maker made me a custom chaveta. It's made from a saw blade with a dye-infused burl handle. I love it - a light roll of the blade makes a clean cut whether it's one leaf or a rolled cigar.



















Sorry the pictures aren't sharper - just used my phone; didn't make the effor to dig out he camera.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice! Are those copper/brass inlays and rivet ferrules?


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice! I hope it serves you well for many years


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey look what the cat dragged in!!!!!!!!!!!
How goes it Mike nice to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's a damn purdy tool!
Use it in the best of health!
Please don't be a stranger i for one miss you!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cool bro!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

That is a beautiful thing. Congratulations!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Nature said:


> Very nice! Are those copper/brass inlays and rivet ferrules?


Yes - copper. I'm not sure what the black strips are next to the central copper strip, I think but they look great, especially with the black hardware.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey look what the cat dragged in!!!!!!!!!!!
> How goes it Mike nice to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's a damn purdy tool!
> Use it in the best of health!
> Please don't be a stranger i for one miss you!


Hey, Tony - I miss being around here. I check in when I can, but haven't had the free time to post nearly as much as I'd like.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Now you can open up that one man contract circumcision practice you've always talked about. Congrats and happy slicing!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

B-daddy said:


> Now you can open up that one man contract circumcision practice you've always talked about. Congrats and happy slicing!


Ouch.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

That's one big ace chaveta!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I only clicked on this to find out what the heck a chaveta was!


----------



## retiredpol (Jan 10, 2014)

TJB said:


> I only clicked on this to find out what the heck a chaveta was!


Me to.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice Mike...great looking custom tool...

I too have entered the cigar rolling part of the hobby, the chaveta is quiet important!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

As a big fan of anything knife, that is a cool tool.

It is hard to believe how similar the chaveta style blade is to the Ulu knife used by the Eskimo people. A specialized blade from almost a half world away.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool cutter Mike! 

Three question for you....

1. what is your source for tobacco?
2. can we do a box split for your hand mades?
3. do you dress up as a ninja and wildly swing the chaveta while jumping around?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

:lol: 

My guess would be more along the lines of him letting the force guide him as he snicks thru
leaves of mass potential :nod:


Thanks for sharing it with us Mike, it is gorgeous! :clap2:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Very cool cutter Mike!
> 
> Three question for you....
> 
> ...


1) What I have I've gotten from Leaf Only - Whole Tobacco Leaves by the Pound, Buy Tobacco Leaf, Bulk Tobacco, Fronto Leaf, Cigar Wrappers, Binders, and Fillers
I've seen that other home-rollers use Whole Leaf Tobacco - Whole Leaf Tobacco | Roll your own cigarettes I'll probably give them a try sometime.

2) No, but once I get results I'm satisfied with, I'll share.

3) More like a Klingon with a bat'leth


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

retiredpol said:


> Me to.


Me three.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Tritones said:


> 1) What I have I've gotten from Leaf Only - Whole Tobacco Leaves by the Pound, Buy Tobacco Leaf, Bulk Tobacco, Fronto Leaf, Cigar Wrappers, Binders, and Fillers
> I've seen that other home-rollers use Whole Leaf Tobacco - Whole Leaf Tobacco | Roll your own cigarettes I'll probably give them a try sometime.
> 
> 2) No, but once I get results I'm satisfied with, I'll share.
> ...


I've been ordering from Whole Leaf Only, and am enjoying the heck out of it. Already found a couple of winning combos, that are far better than any store bought tobaccos I've tried.

There's something about ordering Whole leaves that just is satisfying, huh Tritones? Send me a PM of the mix you're trying to go for? There are a few of us out here that are having success rolling their own.

Rolled my first one the day I received the Tobacco. It's been 3 months now since I've started, and keep a log book of blends.


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

Now you can start taking our cigar orders, right?


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

paul01036 said:


> Now you can start taking our cigar orders, right?


Ha ha! Maybe in gift form! don't plan on getting a license to sell. Just a wonderful hobby, that you'd probably enjoy too! Whole Leaves can be purchased with no tax because they are still agriculture in status. When processed (rolled), then they need to have all the licenses and govt. taxes you actually pay on ALL your purchases.

Maybe you be lucky enough to be "Gifted" a 5 pack from one of us rollers? Or you could learn and save a TON of money?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

paul01036 said:


> Now you can start taking our cigar orders, right?


I'll be happy to take your orders.

Just as long as you're happy not to have them filled ... :biggrin:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> I've been ordering from Whole Leaf Only, and am enjoying the heck out of it. Already found a couple of winning combos, that are far better than any store bought tobaccos I've tried.
> 
> There's something about ordering Whole leaves that just is satisfying, huh Tritones? Send me a PM of the mix you're trying to go for? There are a few of us out here that are having success rolling their own.
> 
> Rolled my first one the day I received the Tobacco. It's been 3 months now since I've started, and keep a log book of blends.


Yeah - It's a lot of fun, and very satisfying. I wish I could source Brazilian maduro wrappers. Another puffer offered to share some with me when I get my bunching technique right. I'm close, and when I get there I'll hit him up. But I'd like to find a regular source. Brazilian maduro and Indonesian Sumatra are my two very favorite basic NC flavors.

Right now my favorite blend is Dominican ligero and Indonesian Sumatra fillers (still working on the ratio) with a Brazilian Habano viso binder and wrapper. It easily matches a $10.00 smoke for me.

Now I need to find more time to practice!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Tritones said:


> Yeah - It's a lot of fun, and very satisfying. I wish I could source Brazilian maduro wrappers. Another puffer offered to share some with me when I get my bunching technique right. I'm close, and when I get there I'll hit him up. But I'd like to find a regular source. Brazilian maduro and Indonesian Sumatra are my two very favorite basic NC flavors.
> 
> Right now my favorite blend is Dominican ligero and Indonesian Sumatra fillers (still working on the ratio) with a Brazilian Habano viso binder and wrapper. It easily matches a $10.00 smoke for me.
> 
> Now I need to find more time to practice!


I use a Brazilian Mata Fina with Piloto Cubano Seco, the combo gives me a nice sweet cream in medium body. I know the Nicaraguan Habanos can be used as a wrapper, even though they're secos and visas. The Mata Fina is strong, but I like it.

Heck, you don't live that far away, maybe we'll arrange a meet up sometime.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> I use a Brazilian Mata Fina with Piloto Cubano Seco, the combo gives me a nice sweet cream in medium body. I know the Nicaraguan Habanos can be used as a wrapper, even though they're secos and visas. The Mata Fina is strong, but I like it.
> 
> Heck, you don't live that far away, maybe we'll arrange a meet up sometime.


Is that from Whole Leaf Tobacco Only - Home page


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Tritones said:


> Is that from Whole Leaf Tobacco Only - Home page


NO, it is from Whole Leaf Tobacco | Roll your own cigarettes

I should have said "Whole Leaf Tobacco"

All orders over $55 are shipped free, or I can go for the $4 off per pound. It's either/or


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> NO, it is from Whole Leaf Tobacco | Roll your own cigarettes
> 
> I should have said "Whole Leaf Tobacco"
> 
> All orders over $55 are shipped free, or I can go for the $4 off per pound. It's either/or


They look promising - I'll have to try some of their stuff. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Do yall have a close idea as to how much it costs you per cigar? 

If its that much cheaper, plus you get equal or better quality, that sounds like a win!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

ejgarnut said:


> Do yall have a close idea as to how much it costs you per cigar?
> 
> If its that much cheaper, plus you get equal or better quality, that sounds like a win!


Much, much better quality! 1 pound = 30 Robustos. 1 pound is around 19.99 to $ 22.99 No chemicals/additives, and you'll know what's going in it. ALL aged tobaccos. No waiting a year or two in the humi for them to "age". You can roll any size you want. I've been making sizes anywhere from petite coronas to 7 X 60's.

Yes, they ship to Canada.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tritones said:


> They look promising - I'll have to try some of their stuff. Thanks for the heads-up.


Mike, Dave is correct...they seem to sell the best, hands down! Also, Don...the owner is a class act guy. I only order from them...


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

quo155 said:


> Mike, Dave is correct...they seem to sell the best, hands down! Also, Don...the owner is a class act guy. I only order from them...


I was just thinking, could you make a nice handle for your Chaveta? I think I'm going to pick one up myself too. Yes, Don is on the ball. Quicker shipping too!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> I was just thinking, could you make a nice handle for your Chaveta? I think I'm going to pick one up myself too. Yes, Don is on the ball. Quicker shipping too!


I thought about it but I like using it without a handle...it seems to be much easier to control and use...for me!

Nice "sig line" BTW!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

quo155 said:


> I thought about it but I like using it without a handle...it seems to be much easier to control and use...for me!
> 
> Nice "sig line" BTW!


Thanks! I read your bio, we have a lot in common.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> I was just thinking, could you make a nice handle for your Chaveta? I think I'm going to pick one up myself too. Yes, Don is on the ball. Quicker shipping too!





quo155 said:


> I thought about it but I like using it without a handle...it seems to be much easier to control and use...for me!


The handle on mine is only on the top side - the back side is basically flat. I don't find that much handle to be in the way.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Tritones said:


> The handle on mine is only on the top side - the back side is basically flat. I don't find that much handle to be in the way.


Well Mike,

I love the fact that yours is custom made, and love the color of the handle. I roll my cigars out by hand anyway. I'm going to order more fillers in a week, maybe if you're in this neck of the city, you could stop by and take a quick look?

Either way, I think you'll like the leaves Don has.

On the Chaveta, maybe it's personal preference? Wish I still had my rock cutting tools, Gem silica would look great on the handle (a clear blue-green). Then again, Mesquite wood would look great too!


----------



## JargonScott (Jan 28, 2014)

A+!


----------

